

Parse Switches to Amazon SSD-backed Instances With Huge Performance Gains - cylo
http://blog.parse.com/2012/09/17/parse-databases-upgraded-to-amazon-provisioned-iops/

======
majorapps
Could someone explain the following terms: Elastic Block Storage unit, IOPS,
Striped 1000-IOPS EBS volumes, Memory warmup time.

~~~
sparky
EBS unit: Don't worry about this one, they just mean that it's something you
can buy from AWS that pertains to EBS.

IOPS: I/O operations per second. If you pay Amazon for Provisioned IOPS, they
will guarantee that you can fetch at least N contiguous blocks of bytes per
second, for at least 99% of seconds.

Striped 1000-IOPS EBS volumes: Two volumes, each with 1000 provisioned IOPS,
arranged in RAID-0 to get roughly twice the bandwidth of a single volume.

Memory warmup time: From the time you start a long-running task (a database
process in this case, from the sound of it) until your memory contents have
reached a steady state. At this point, everything you need frequently is
loaded into memory, so your I/O traffic will be representative of steady
state, rather than an artifact of loading in a bunch of stuff at the beginning
of the task/process.

